
Image Caption Generation with Deep Learning - pranoy
https://towardsdatascience.com/image-captioning-in-deep-learning-9cd23fb4d8d2
======
jostmey
There are no references to a paper or code. It isn't even clear to me that the
example images represent unseen and unused data. The model could have just
memorized the answers. A more realistic test of the model would be to plug in
images not found in the training set.

